# When did your preemie's eye color change?



## kinny24

I was just wondering if anyone had their babies eye color change and if so, around when it happened. I know it starts developing once the eye first sees light, which I know happens a lot earlier with our premature babies than it does with a term baby. Just wondering if the fact that they are premature changes the development or changes how long the development takes?


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

Ellie were REALLY dark blue until about 4 weeks ago she was 20 weeks and 13 corrected and they are a light light blue now


----------



## PrincessPea

I can't remember exactly but it took a while, at first Jessica's whole eye was dark, you couldnt see any white, then gradually white appeared, then eventually they very gradually went from dark to dark blue and they got lighter and lighter and she now has big blue eyes. They were definitely blue when we brought her home though (I would need to check the photos to get exactly when they changed) so at most 13 weeks and over 2 weeks before due date. xx


----------



## katy1310

Sophie's were very dark blue the whole time she was in neonatal then when she was 5 months actual, 3 months corrected, they started to look like they were going a greeny brown colour, and they've gradually gone from that to a slate grey and then greener again and now they are getting darker and darker and they're definitely going to be brown - she's 13 months actual, 10 corrected now.

xx


----------



## Srrme

Elias had very, very dark blue eyes when he was born. His started lightening around 36-37 weeks gestation. They're now a very light blue that they'll most likely stay. :3


----------



## toothfairyx

Jamie has blue eyes and I think they will stay that colour now. I can't remember when they went from slate grey to blue but when he was really diddy they were so dark you couldn't see his pupils but they lightened up after he came home and have gone to a really deep blue. It's a bit odd cos I have dark brown eyes and dark hair, Dad has dark blue eyes and dark hair but he is blonde hair, blue eyed and very very fair which doesn't look like either of us!


----------



## vermeil

huh, interesting! My little guy is 11.5 months, 8.5 corrected and his eyes are still the same dark blue. I secretly hope they'll stay that beautiful color but time will tell *crosses fingers*


----------



## pink.crazy

Leo's have only quite recently turned blue, maybe in the past 2 months? Before that, they were almost black, then charcoal colour. I loved his dark eyes! ButI love his blue eyes too..
My 4 year old has brown eyes lol


----------



## kinny24

My twins were born at 24weeks. I noticed dark blue eyes in both of them after 1 1/2 months. I know daughter's eyes are still blue (currently at 3 months actual aka 35weeks) but I haven't been able to catch son's eyes open unless it's dark in the room. I have brown eyes dark brown hair, husband has hazel green eyes and brown hair. Both babies have like a dirty blonde color of hair at the moment, some weeks it's darker some weeks it's really light. Seems to change a lot.


----------

